# Where to get geotextile fabric for driveway?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't find any geotextile fabric to purchase locally, so I guess I will have to order it (unless anyone knows of a place I can get it, within an hour's drive of Taylor Ark, zip 71861).

Does anyone know where it can be ordered online, other than FarmTek? It's rather pricey there- about $1,200 plus tax for a 300 x 15 ft roll- and my driveway will be 900 ft long.

All the search words I have used to google it have turned up information about how the product works, but no actual places to order it.

My driveway will be run thru a pasture; it's really wet in certain seasons and I don't want to get stuck. I don't want to waste money putting down crushed rock if the rock will just sink into the mud within a year or two. So I was told to look for geotextile fabric. I appreciate help finding it. Thank you!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

You might want to touch base with your local soil conservation or ag type agency. There may well be some cost sharing programs or such for this. As well they are likely to know where to get the stuff locally. They might even have some sage words of wisdom on the stuff for you and your particular situation.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Our road commissioner told us where we could find it locally.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Our local hardware and lumber supply companies carry it.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Before I spent that money I would want to be sure that was the right stuff to use. I think fixing the drainage problem would be a long term solution. The cloth eventually disappears with time especially if you scrape the road. Digging it out and laying a base after fixing the drainage would be more of a long term solution.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

They use this stuff out on oilfield lease roads, just lay it down and put 5" of rock over it. Helps keep the rock from sinking into the ground, and the mud squishing up.

National Oilwell has it. If you have any oil activity near.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Look for contractor supply businesses. That's the general answer. Beyond that look for places that sell culvert (mostly concrete or metal) or concrete supplies. Concrete supplies would include form rentals, sonoco forms, snap ties, curing compound, admixtures, tools, etc.

Even if it's expensive, it will save you money and aggravation long into the future. I've used it over clay soils that rut when driven over when it's wet. No more ruts. Just roll out the textile and cover it with gravel. Don't forget to use crush and run on top. Using an even graded gravel is like laying down marbles. The gravel goes everywhere including off the geotextile.

Geotextile has been used to build roads over swamps.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Look for a local geotechnical (civil) engineering firm and ask them. We get samples and sales pitches all the time in the hopes that we will pass the information on to clients.


----------



## george darby (May 10, 2002)

asphalt contractors should be able to sell u some and im suprised that the stone quary didnt have a source of geotextile . we use a lott of it on soft soil conditions there is a woven and non woven style the nonwoven has a felt apearance . the woven is similar to the plastic feed bags only thicker .an option for the low on funds project is the use of old carpet .when placing make shure the fabric is pulled tight by the spreading of the material over it and do NOT get equipment tracks on the fabric


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The geotextile I have is made out of fiberglass... pull on it and you're hand will be bleeding shortly. BTDT! It'll never breakdown. Got mine from a pipeline company... they pulled 1/4 mile of road up... I got fabric and gravel spread... sorta rough, but beat locking the hubs to get in and out during the monsoon season.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Update- I ordered it thru US Fabrics. It's called US 200, a woven fabric. http://www.usfabricsinc.com/products/us-200 . It was much less expensive than the FarmTek option.
It's gonna be a big job but it simply has to be done.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought some through Stoney Creek Equipment in MI. It's fairly lightweight but very strong.


----------

